# declared a world heritage site



## Japanada

The national park was declared a world heritage site by the United Nations.

（私の翻訳）

国立公園は国連に世界遺産だと*宣言されました*。

（この文では「宣言｣は自然ですか？）

おねがいします。


----------



## wathavy

「・・・に指定されました。」
という言い方が多いように思います。
いかがでしょう？

p.s.
いかにも、お上がお達しを（一方的に）出した感じのニュアンスで、
日本的な感じがしますけれど・・。


----------



## Emi_chan

「世界遺産に認定されました」という言い方が一般的だと思いますよ。


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.
I think 国立公園は国連に世界遺産だと*宣言されました*。was natural　for me until I read wathavy's and Emi chan's. I still think it is good.

If you use wathavy and Emi chan's expressions, you have to change the former parts.
国立公園は国連*より*世界遺産に認定(指定）されました。
国立公園は国連*から*世界遺産に認定（指定）されました。

One thing more;
You had better say ”ABC国立公園は” for the meaning of "*the* national park".

What do you think?
Wishfull


----------



## Emi_chan

Thanks, Wishfull.

But 世界遺産*だと宣言されました*　sounds not natural to me, although it is grammatically not incorrect. If you wish to use "宣言する", 世界遺産*として*宣言されました might sound better.


----------



## Japanada

ありがとうございました。


----------



## Wishfull

Emi_chan said:


> But 世界遺産*だと宣言されました*　sounds not natural to me, although it is grammatically not incorrect. If you wish to use "宣言する", 世界遺産*として*宣言されました might sound better.


Hi, Emi chan.
It's interesting that your feeling and mine are a bit different.

世界遺産として宣言されました　is not natural to me.
If I say 世界遺産として......されました, 　世界遺産として認定されましたor 指定されました　would be natural.

If I say 世界遺産だと.....,　宣言されました　will be OK to me.

I think so, because 「世界遺産だと」　is more spoken expression, and then, 宣言　will be OK.
「世界遺産として」is formal expression that needs more porper verb like 指定される　or 認定される。

The level of formal-ness would be different, which makes me feel unnatural.
But it might be merely personal preference, not a big problem.
Wishfull


----------



## Morrow

Japanada said:


> (この文では「宣言｣は自然ですか?)


Yes, because the verb here means "to announce something publicly or officially (_CALD_)."  

But you should change your sentence to something like this (for reasons not expounded on here):    
(1) a. In 1984, Banff National Park was declared a UNESCO World Heritage Site.
     b. 1984年に、バンフ国立公園はユネスコの世界遺産[に/として]宣言されました。
(2) a. Banff National Park was declared a UNESCO World Heritage Site in 1984.
     b. バンフ国立公園がユネスコの世界遺産[に/として]宣言されたのは1984年(のこと)です。
cf. これまで、日本の無形遺産を含む90件が傑作として宣言されました。(文化遺産オンライン)

The verb "declare" can introduce a small clause that has the structure of "X (to be) Y."   This "V+[X (to be) Y]" pattern generally corresponds to the Japanese "[XはY(だ)]*と*Vする" (but not "[XはYな]*こと*をVする") as in (3).  

(3) a. *He* was believed [*__* to be a spy].
     b. [*__* スパイだ]と*彼*は思われていた。
    ("__" and "he/彼" are coreferential.) 

The problem is that the Japanese friend [XはY(だ)] at issue is typically used to mean an assertion, so the proposition expressed in that small clause may or may not be true.  But the English small clause "__ (to be) a world hertitage site" in the original sentence refers to a fact.  That is, what was declared by the United Nations, or rather UNESCO was not an assertion but a fact.

To solve the discrepancy, you need to find a hatch to get out of.  The simplest solution is to change the verb. Use "designated (as)" and "listed as" instead of "declared," and you will be able to find the Japanese counterparts with great ease.

Morrow


----------



## Flaminius

Japanada said:


> 国立公園は国連に世界遺産だと*宣言されました*。


Discussions about naturalness can get out of hand in a second.  I am, therefore, pleased to have found a way to correct your sentence without touching upon the issue.  

First of all, United Nations do not have the power to register a site on the World Heritage list.  UNESCO is responsible for maintaining the list.

Second, "宣言" only applies to listing a cultural heritage to the Intangible Cultural Heritage list (the English term for the act is "proclamation").  See the official definition by the Japanese National Commission for UNESCO


> なお、「無形文化遺産」として宣言されたものは、上記1．の「世界（自然・文化）遺産」に登録されたものとは違い、『世界遺産』と呼ぶことはありません。


As 宣言 is the translation for both proclamation and declaration, confusion may arise from using 宣言 in your sentence.  Another reason not to use 宣言 is that there are other words popular in this context.  They include 認定, 指定, 登録.  The last is literally "to register." The passive 登録される is used as a short word for "to make it to the WH list" or "to win the WH status," so much so that it can be understood without reference to the list.

A possible rewrite is:
国立公園は、UNESCOの世界遺産として登録された。


----------



## Wishfull

Flaminius said:


> Discussions about naturalness can get out of hand in a second. I am, therefore, pleased to have found a way to correct your sentence without touching upon the issue.
> 
> First of all, United Nations do not have the power to register a site on the World Heritage list. UNESCO is responsible for maintaining the list.
> 
> Second, "宣言" only applies to listing a cultural heritage to the Intangible Cultural Heritage list (the English term for the act is "proclamation"). See the official definition by the Japanese National Commission for UNESCO
> As 宣言 is the translation for both proclamation and declaration, confusion may arise from using 宣言 in your sentence. Another reason not to use 宣言 is that there are other words popular in this context. They include 認定, 指定, 登録. The last is literally "to register." The passive 登録される is used as a short word for "to make it to the WH list" or "to win the WH status," so much so that it can be understood without reference to the list.
> 
> A possible rewrite is:
> 国立公園は、UNESCOの世界遺産として登録された。


 
Hi. Thank you Flaminius.
Your posts are always logical and educational to me.
I couldn't think of 「登録」
Thanks again.

I have one question and one comment.

(Question) ＵＮＥＳＣＯは国際連合の専門機関です。
United　Nations Educational Scientificand Cultural Organization

UNESCOを国連と表現しても論理学的には誤りではないのでは？
UNESCOは国連に含まれるか否か？

(Comment)
How vaguely, how uncounsciously, how not-logically, and how wrongly am I using my native language, always!
I thought myself that I was a man of logic, but it turned out to be wrong.
I am a man of depending to my just feeling!

Wishfull


----------

